# Wrist release



## Noah Sargent (Jan 9, 2021)

Wanting to upgrade my release but want some suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillHunt4Food8 (Dec 9, 2020)

Might be helpful to give an idea of what you’re looking for? What kind of shooter you are might be a start....


----------



## Noah Sargent (Jan 9, 2021)

WillHunt4Food8 said:


> Might be helpful to give an idea of what you’re looking for? What kind of shooter you are might be a start....


Well I normally shoot an index finger release but have thoughts of venturing out to a thumb release. Looking just for some opinions on what you like to shoot and why


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

I recently switched … well a year ago, from a wrist to a straight back tension and then to a thumb button. The difference for me was night and day! The back tension helped cure my target panic and correct my form. The thumb button in my opinion is far superior than a wrist strap.


----------



## Hagaandaz (Feb 17, 2021)

I switched to a thumb release a few months ago and won't go back. My initial reason was the wrist strap annoyed me hunting and I wanted to leave my release on the bow. Ultimately I am happy with the switch because my anchor point is more consistent regardless of the reason for the switch.


----------



## Amolson (Apr 4, 2021)

As a general novice, so take this with a giant boulder of salt.

I started out with a wrist/index release and at about 40# it started popping my wrist. Ouch. I wanted a Stan thumb release, but they're backlogged, like everyone, so instead I got a super simple hinge, the Trufire Sear.

Love it! It does its job with no muss, no fuss. There is no question any issues with it are purely operator error, which is how I like it. And insofar as slipping it early, well, I've done that with a thumb release and I'm sure it'll happen now that I've said something. Say his name and all that.

But with a good loud clicker and not set hot, hinges are a lot more controllable than I was given to believe, at least in my opinion. And I just love the fact there's consistent travel, similar to a gun trigger. The squeeze is all one motion, from start to release, without building pressure against an immobile trigger.


----------



## Kbhillhunter (Feb 11, 2021)

I've had decent success with the inexpensive blackout Cabela's brand.


----------



## Godzilla541 (Jul 1, 2021)

I’m gonna switch to the Stan Perfex Long Neck Thumb. I shoot much more accurate with the thumb and Stan is where it’s at from what I’ve read… love the adjustability


----------



## JLH94 (Oct 4, 2021)

Any recommendations other than Stan for thumb releases? I’m new to archery in general, but it seems like thumb releases are the way to go. Might try and find a used one on eBay before the season ends.


----------



## iMissShots (Oct 4, 2021)

Try it in person


----------



## Bake117 (Oct 27, 2021)

Highly recommend the Nock 2 It and Silverback. Silverback for training the back tension release method and Nock 2 It for hunting.


----------



## Turbo1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

I just posted a trigger vs thumb release and after reading this it makes me want to try a thumb release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgelo36 (Nov 16, 2021)

Turbo1998 said:


> I just posted a trigger vs thumb release and after reading this it makes me want to try a thumb release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it. I just made the switch. Takes a bit getting used to, but fun to switch it up and get more consistent


----------



## Spooled85 (Jan 5, 2022)

I currently own:

Spot Hogg Whipper Snapper 4 finger (thumb)
Spot Hogg Wise Guy (wrist index)
Stan Perfex Long Neck Resistance (true back tension)
Scott Sigma (thumb)
Scott Jaws (wrist index)
I get my tightest groups with the Wise Guy. The thumb triggers do feel good and anchor very nicely, but I always find myself going back to the Wise Guy index release.... its just so good! haha


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

I shoot a wrist/index release.. have a few different ones now Scott Jaws, Stan Extinction 2 and Tru Ball Execute. just picked up the tru ball but I’ll be putting it to use here soon. I can draw, anchor and release steady and consistent with them so I’m good and no reason to switch for me at this time. Only other one I may pick up to try is the Spot Hogg Tuff Guy..


----------



## Djb1 (9 mo ago)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the truball maxpro+. Great release.


----------



## greed6467 (Sep 2, 2018)

Silverback is a great release and has helped me with accuracy


----------



## Cobra9513 (5 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for their opinion. Just getting in to bow hunting and looking but what releases work best.


----------



## Kctse2 (9 mo ago)

I prefer a handheld, but have shot a few wrist release, Spot Hogg Wise guy, Carters. The Stans SX3 handhelds thumb are great, or the Perflexs. Kinda pricy... but Truball makes good, very solid and slightly cheaper options.


----------



## KCorey (Mar 3, 2019)

Kind of expensive but love the Carter Chocolate lite 4 finger. Can leave attached to d loop 

Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------

